# Coral Sea Battle in CGI



## Geedee (Aug 7, 2010)

.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 7, 2010)

Good CGI but I'm not sure how accurate the depiction was.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2010)

More accurate than Hollywood could ever dream of doing it! They'd unable to do this without throwing in 45 minutes of lovey dovey in these 6+ minutes!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2010)

Agreed Jan. Good video!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 10, 2010)

Would have been better with a better sound track instead of the Celine Dion puke music.


----------



## renrich (Aug 10, 2010)

Really beautiful work. Looks like a film about any air battle should be able to be made with that quality although I question some of the accuracy of the actual combat.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> Would have been better with a better sound track instead of the Celine Dion puke music.



I'm not so sure, it would make me want to crash into a ship.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2010)

Could they've been listening to her granny singing, in their headphones while flying?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2010)

Seen that clip before pretty good representation...primary Zero EII-102 was flown by Shotaicho (section leader) PO 1c Tetsuo Iwamoto he became one of Japans top aces...The White fuselage stripes indicated the Zeroes were from the IJN Zuikaku..(single white strip for Shokaku)

The only primary error were the Zeroes with the 'V' codes on the tail and Blue diagonal fuselage stripes, these were from the land based Tainan Kokutai whom did not take part in this carrier aircraft v carrier aircraft battle.


----------



## Freebird (Aug 13, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> Would have been better with a better sound track instead of the Celine Dion puke music.



Yeah no kidding.   

Maybe some tech wizard can do a soundtrack edit.


----------

